# Platy Suffering From Postpartum Depression?!



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

hello, all-
So, my gold twinbar platy finally had her fry a few days ago (one is hiding in the tank somewhere, haven't seen it since it was born, another was stillborn, and I don't know if there were more). The thing is, she looks dangerously thin and gaunt all of a sudden. When I say she looks thin, I mean not just in her stomach, but around her face and gills. The curve of her back is still not back to where it was pre-fry, and she hangs around either hidden in the plants near the top or resting on the bottom. She's just not the same fish as she was before. The thing is, I had the exact same problem a few months ago with another female after giving birth, except she got progressively worse and died within a few weeks of dropping her first batch of fry. What is going on in this tank?? Is she being stressed by other tankmates? Tankmates include two male platies (one is still very young, still too young to breed), three female platies, two endlers livebearer fry (in a breeding net, separate from everyone else), a golden algae eater and an albino cory. Anyone know what's going on??


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

that has happened to my guppies before it usually happens if the birth was stressful or hard or if the mother was older ive never had one recover after that heppening :sad:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I currently have 2 gold female guppies that are in the same boat. They have each had 2 litters but I do not think they are going to recover. They seem to be very hungry but keep spitting out the food. In the meantime they are getting thinner and thinner.
i have had other females do the same thing. Fortunately not with my platys though. They just keep filling up with babies.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

well, she looks slightly better now. her back is straightening out a bit and she is moving around a lot more, it almost looks like she's "schooling" with the other females in the tank. do you think she has a shot at recovery?


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like her health is improving!  Sometimes there is a bit of discomfort and stress after a delivery. She sounds like she's making a great recovery, though!


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

Although she is amlost as active as she was before, she still looks dangerously thin around the belly and gills. is there anything I can do to help her?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

since she is in a weak condition I almost hate to suggest that you treat her for parasites and see if that helps.
Is she eating enough that if you got antiparasitic food she would try it?
Some of the antiparasitic tank treatments can be hard on the fish.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I've treated parsites with the antiparasite food pretty successfully in the past, but my platies don't especially care for it. if I fed them the AP food exclusively for a week or two, she'd probably eat it anyways. Do you think parasites could be the culprits?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it's anyones guess at this point. I keep watching my 2 girls who are failing and they show no signs of parasites. Still looking real thin. i think that the fry just took too much out of them. they were small girls and the male was large.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I think she's taken a turn for the worse, as her tail looks a little like its splintering. I'm not sure if its finrot-it doesn't look greyish where its torn, but it's making me nervous nonetheless. I think I should treat her for rot just in case.


----------

